# I can't find the right boots for my feet!



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

a couple of choices

continue with rei or backcountry that have good return policies

next time to the hill stop by a really good board/ski shop and get fitted, try on a bunch then buy or not and order via webz

do a performance rental at the hill (if they have one/like a pro shop) and try on/demo a bunch

no boot is going to fit perfectly and will always need some adjustment during the season...so learn about j, c, L, butterflies, insoles and etc.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> a couple of choices
> 
> continue with rei or backcountry that have good return policies
> 
> ...


I know about j/c/l but I just assumed I should start with the boot that fits the best, and I haven't found that boot yet.

Not sure how to better describe my situation but there are literally no places to buy boots (even at the hill 2 hrs away) except for one sports place that has a selection of 3 or 4 models (which I have already tried, and that's where I originally bought the Rulers). And the one time I was able to get to an REI 3 hours away, they had already clearanced and sold the majority of their snowboard gear.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

My suggestion would be to try the k2 UFO boots because I think they are perfect, but without knowing anything about your foot it is pretty much a random suggestion.


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

djsaad1 said:


> My suggestion would be to try the k2 UFO boots because I think they are perfect, but without knowing anything about your foot it is pretty much a random suggestion.


Well I was trying to describe my foot and why those boots didn't work in hopes somebody out there is like me, but I know it's still something that differs person to person. I figured suggestions would be better than a shot in the dark.


----------



## Ramsfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Try some Nike Vapens if there are any left in the shops where you're from. Or actually try any nike boot if you can.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I liked Nike's for fitment and comfort, great feel like an athletic shoe. I just didn't care for all the work it took to keep them laced.

DC's are great, I rode Park for two seasons. They feel more shoe like than other boots I've worn.

ThirtyTwo for me are new and I'm loving them so far. With narrow heels/feet, I find they grip well because of the lacing system and the fittment is very Nike like. Feels like an athletic shoe.


----------



## mikez (May 12, 2009)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I liked Nike's for fitment and comfort, great feel like an athletic shoe. I just didn't care for all the work it took to keep them laced.


I'm all for speed-lacing or Boa, but ultimately fit is more important. I've gone back to laces (Nike Kaijus). They just fit my feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaughanabe13 (Feb 2, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> I liked Nike's for fitment and comfort, great feel like an athletic shoe. I just didn't care for all the work it took to keep them laced.
> 
> DC's are great, I rode Park for two seasons. They feel more shoe like than other boots I've worn.
> 
> ThirtyTwo for me are new and I'm loving them so far. With narrow heels/feet, I find they grip well because of the lacing system and the fittment is very Nike like. Feels like an athletic shoe.


Which 32 boot did you go with? I thought those boots were actually more for people with wider feet?


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

i have 32 lashed and they are wide but narrow on the toe box. 
they dont seem to pack out much.
You can try to buy some boot fitting pads. Like J-bars, heel raise, heel wrap etc. they will help with heel raise


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

I would try and track down some 32 boots or ride

It does seem odd that Burton boots packed out that much.I thought they were using the intuition liner and the shrink feature if you have a big foot.So a 10 was really a 9 with burton boots


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I just picked up the 2012 Celcius Cirrus and they have by far the best heel hold I've ever experienced. They have this new liner lace lock mechanism this year and it's phenomonal. 

The boot is a med-stiff freestyle boot. I'm super impressed with this boot so far and recommend it to anyone dealing with heel lift problems.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

kind of in the same boat - there's only one actual board shop "near" my house, an hour drive away (next closest would be about 4 hrs drive). When I first started several years back, I went to this "local" board shop after the season had already ended and all they had in stock that fit me were the lowest end salomon. 

Rode those a couple seasons (even though the lace lock would never actually lock) and then upgraded to salomon dialogue I bought online (fortunately, those still ran the same size as my old boots). Packed those out and, just recently, bought some F20 online...but, due to the fusion liner, they were too small and I had to exchange them up a half size. They fit pretty good now (toes graze the front, enough sideways toe wiggle room, no heel lift) - not as perfect as the old dialogues, but beggars can't be choosers.

Point is we're kinda screwed because of our location. I say make the 2 hr drive at least once (the sooner the better, so they still have stock) because you really need to at least get fitted at an actual board shop with an experienced boot fitter (not some non-snowboarder at a Sports Authority/chain) to get some knowledge on how they should fit and a basis of what brand(s) fits your foot well. Plus, I'm guessing there's a resort nearby (?), so you can spend the rest of the day boarding. If you don't buy at the mtn, you can continue the online thing with a little bit of an education.

anyway, before I bought the dialogues, I was considering the Nitro Team boots (someone with similar feet suggested them)...just another brand that's good, but kinda under the radar


----------



## seribe3 (Dec 29, 2021)

There are many boots available in the market for wide feet i am using from last year Ariant brand its very comfortable and durable you can try it..


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Vaughanabe13 said:


> I've been looking for new boots all season that fit, and I would prefer a higher-end boot with some of the nicer features. The problem is I can't try on any boots locally because the nearest mountain is 2 hrs away and there are no places to try on boots. There is one place that sells boots but they only have a selection of about 3 models...
> 
> So I started out with a pair of Burton Rulers in size 11. They were too big and after they packed out I got a ton of heel lift and my toes weren't touching the front. Later I went back and tried on a 10 of the rulers and they fit much better...however, I was still getting a lot of heel lift. There doesn't seem to be any heel-hold tech in that boot at all. Still not a perfect fit.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The best way to begin is by taking your four barefoot measurements. 

If you would like help with sizing please watch these videos and post your results here.


----------

